# Lettera inviata a Radio Maria



## Papero (4 Agosto 2010)

"Caro sacerdote, le scrivo per ringraziarla del suo lavoro educativo sulle leggi del Signore.
Ho  imparato davvero molto dal suo programma, e ho cercato di condividere  tale conoscenza con più persone possibile. Adesso, quando qualcuno tenta  di difendere lo stile di vita omosessuale, gli ricordo semplicemente che nel Levitico 18:22 si afferma che ciò è un abominio.
Fine della discussione.
Però, avrei bisogno di alcun consigli da lei, a riguardo di altre leggi specifiche e come applicarle.

- Vorrei vendere mia figlia come schiava, come prevede Esodo 21:7.
Quale pensa sarebbe un buon prezzo di vendita?

-  Quando do fuoco ad un toro sull'altare sacrificale, so dalle scritture  che ciò produce un piacevole profumo per il Signore (Levitico 1.9). Il  problema è con i miei vicini. Quei blasfemi sostengono che l' odore non è  piacevole per loro. Devo forse percuoterli?

- So che posso avere  contatti con una donna quando non ha le mestruazioni (Levitico  15:19-24). Il problema è: come faccio a chiederle se ce le ha oppure no?  Molte donne s'offendono.

- Levitico 25:44 afferma che potrei  possedere degli schiavi, sia maschi che femmine, a patto che essi siano  acquistati in nazioni straniere. Un mio amico afferma che questo si può  fare con i filippini, ma non con i francesi. Può farmi capire meglio?  Perché non posso possedere schiavi francesi?

- Un mio vicino  insiste per lavorare di sabato. Esodo 35:2 dice chiaramente che dovrebbe  essere messo a morte. Sono moralmente obbligato ad ucciderlo  personalmente?

- Un mio amico ha la sensazione che anche se  mangiare crostacei è un abominio (Levitico 11:10), lo è meno  dell'omosessualità. Non sono d'accordo. Può illuminarci sulla questione?

-  Levitico 21:20 afferma che non posso avvicinarmi all' altare di Dio se  ho difetti di vista. Devo effettivamente ammettere che uso occhiali per  leggere . La mia vista deve per forza essere 10 decimi
o c'è qualche scappatoia alla questione?

-  Molti dei miei amici maschi usano rasarsi i capelli, compresi quelli  vicino alle tempie, anche se questo è espressamente vietato dalla Bibbia  (Levitico 19:27). In che modo devono essere essi a morte?

- In  Levitico 11:6-8 viene detto che toccare la pelle di maiale morto rende  impuri. Per giocare a pallone debbo quindi indossare dei guanti?

-  Mio zio possiede una fattoria. E' andato contro Levitico 19:19, poiché  ha piantato due diversi tipi di ortaggi nello stesso campo; anche sua  moglie ha violato lo stesso passo, perché usa indossare
vesti di due tipi diversi di tessuto (cotone/acrilico).

-  Non solo: mio zio bestemmia a tutto andare. È proprio necessario che mi  prenda la briga di radunare tutti gli abitanti della città per  lapidarlo come prescrivono le scritture? Non potrei, più semplicemente,  dargli fuoco mentre dormono, come simpaticamente consiglia Levitico  20:14 per le persone che giacciono con consanguinei?

So che Lei ha studiato approfonditamente questi argomenti, per cui sono sicuro che potrà rispondermi a queste semplici domande.


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

... e chi e' sta bestia  .


----------



## Brady (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chi e' sta bestia  .


Direi uno con tanta sana ironia...
che sta cercando di spiegare che criticare l'omosessualità solo perché lo dice la bibbia significa dover accettare anche tante altre cose che invece sono universalmente condannate (anche dalla chiesa stessa)...
In altre parole "trovatevi altri argomenti"...:up:
Mica pensavi che volesse fare sul serio quelle cose...? 


Grazie Papero, spassosissima!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Direi uno con tanta sana ironia...
> che sta cercando di spiegare che criticare l'omosessualità solo perché lo dice la bibbia significa dover accettare anche tante altre cose che invece sono universalmente condannate (anche dalla chiesa stessa)...
> In altre parole "trovatevi altri argomenti"...:up:
> *Mica pensavi che volesse fare sul serio quelle cose...?*
> ...


Ebbene si  con quello che si sente in giro  :mrgreen:


----------



## Irene (4 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> "Caro sacerdote, le scrivo per ringraziarla del suo lavoro educativo sulle leggi del Signore.
> Ho imparato davvero molto dal suo programma, e ho cercato di condividere tale conoscenza con più persone possibile. Adesso, quando qualcuno tenta di difendere lo stile di vita omosessuale, gli ricordo semplicemente che nel Levitico 18:22 si afferma che ciò è un abominio.
> Fine della discussione.
> Però, avrei bisogno di alcun consigli da lei, a riguardo di altre leggi specifiche e come applicarle.
> ...


GRAZIE!! sei riuscito a farmi "cappottare" dal ridere !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (4 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Direi uno con tanta sana ironia...
> che sta cercando di spiegare che criticare l'omosessualità solo perché lo dice la bibbia significa dover accettare anche tante altre cose che invece sono universalmente condannate (anche dalla chiesa stessa)...
> In altre parole "trovatevi altri argomenti"...:up:
> Mica pensavi che volesse fare sul serio quelle cose...?
> ...





Irene ha detto:


> GRAZIE!! sei riuscito a farmi "cappottare" dal ridere !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Di niente! anch'io sono "cappottato" dal ridere quando l'ho letta! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

carissimo
1) il prezzario corrente delle figlie è il seguente:
bella e vergine: non meno di 5
bella e deflorata: non più di 2
brutta e vergine: non meno di 4
brutta e deflorata: non meno di 2 da pagare a chi se la prende

i prezzi si intendono espressi in cammelli :mexican:
se non hai una stalla comoda, regalala se no gli animalisti ti fanno un c... così

2) percuotili senz'altro
a che razza di gente non piace il barbecue?

3) uomo fortunato, che moglie discreta che hai, che non ti fa accorgere se ha il ciclo !
(di lei parlavi vero? tanto è escluso che tu possa avere contatti con altre)

4) perchè con la creazione della UE non li puoi considerare nati oltre confine
mi piacerebbe pure la UE, la pace tra i popoli ecc. ecc.
ma solo per il fatto che non si possa più schiavizzare non posso far altro che considerarla un'aberratio


5) no, basta che un giorno a settimana a vostra scelta lo mandi a rigovernare la casa di amoremio, una pia donna molto meritevole 

6) la cosa in assoluto più grave sarebbe sodomizzare il crostaceo
impegnati comunque per redimerlo, togli la tentazione al tuo amico, mandando i suoi crostacei alla suddetta amoremio

7) basta che ti ci avvicini camminando piano per evitare di andarci a sbattere 

8) con le stesse modalità delle adultere ma a colpi di parrucchini: è un po' lunghetta, però, come procedura 

9) sì
e devi anche smettere di picchiare a mani nude l'amante di tua moglie subito dopo che abbia esalato l'ultimo respiro

10) aiuta questi empi a redimersi sradica gli ortaggi e denuda la donna (se veste armani, contatta amoremio, saprà come aiutarti)

11) quando sei incerto sulle scelte da fare (e comunque sempre quando sei tentato di congiungerti con una donna diversa da tua moglie) , cerca l'illuminazione recandoti nudo nel deserto, non portando nulla con te, il 31 luglio e restaci finchè il Signore non ti avrà parlato
quando ti parla, chiedigli una conferma via fax :up:

con devozione


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ebbene si  con quello che si sente in giro  :mrgreen:


E si legge nei forum...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> "Caro sacerdote, le scrivo per ringraziarla del suo lavoro educativo sulle leggi del Signore.
> Ho  imparato davvero molto dal suo programma, e ho cercato di condividere  tale conoscenza con più persone possibile. Adesso, quando qualcuno tenta  di difendere lo stile di vita omosessuale, gli ricordo semplicemente che nel Levitico 18:22 si afferma che ciò è un abominio.
> Fine della discussione.
> Però, avrei bisogno di alcun consigli da lei, a riguardo di altre leggi specifiche e come applicarle.
> ...



sul marmo  di qualche basilica ci sbatterei la capoccia di qualche vescovo.cosi:sbatti:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Agosto 2010)

Sono tutte domande legittime a cui la Chiesa non può rispondere, perché come si sa, quando fa comodo, la Bibbia è legge, quando è scomoda, va interpretata


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2010)

Però questa lettera, chomskianamente parlando, o Goffmaniamente parlando, getta una luce sinistra su quanto decontestualizzare porti strafalcioni aberranti. Pensiamo un attimo a come allora certi comportamenti che noi riteniamo normali e naturali, se paragonati con quelli di una data cultura ed epoca, possano apparire dei paradossi. 
Se parliamo della Bibbia, sappiamo che si divide in due tronconi.
Antico e Nuovo Testamento.
Nel Nuovo Testamento troviamo una miriade di messaggi buoni, basti non so vedere come la figura di Cristo, risvegli ancora parecchio interesse. Chi come me, ha avuto a che fare, per lavoro, con le comunità ebraiche osservanti si trova difronte a incerti mica da poco eh?
Come mai voi ebrei abitate tutti vicino alla sinagoga? 
Risposta: sabato ci è concesso di fare solo 150 passi (sic).
Come mai la cerimonia non inizia?
Manca il numero esatto per poter iniziare.

La cultura ebraica è piena di un sacco di riti e di gesti, che per chi non appartiene appaiono dei non sensi, ma per chi appartiene hanno un enorme significato.

Così infine è il tradimento: per alcuni il sesso extraconiugale è la norma, per altri la peggior delle disgrazie. In fondo diciamocelo, che è un uomo senza delle amanti? Uno sfigato no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> carissimo
> 1) il prezzario corrente delle figlie è il seguente:
> bella e vergine: non meno di 5
> bella e deflorata: non più di 2
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono tutte domande legittime a cui la Chiesa non può rispondere, perché come si sa, quando fa comodo, la Bibbia è legge, quando è scomoda, va interpretata


Non solo la Chiesa con la Bibbia, comunque... tutte le ideologie, religioni comprese, son costrette a fare così


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Mah.... di ironico ci vedo pochino, chi l'ha scritta ha forse dimenticato il tempo che ci separa dalla formulazione e dalla scrittura della Bibbia.
Che poi la Chiesa sia a tratti incoerente con la società attuale è tutto un altro discorso....


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... di ironico ci vedo pochino, chi l'ha scritta ha forse dimenticato il tempo che ci separa dalla formulazione e dalla scrittura della Bibbia.
> Che poi la Chiesa sia *a tratti *incoerente con la società attuale è tutto un altro discorso....



A tratti? 

Giusy hai guardato questi video?:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1287

Se non l'hai fatto ancora, fallo


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A tratti?
> 
> Giusy hai guardato questi video?:
> 
> ...


Marì li conoscevo già....
Credi che una razionalista come me non si ponga domande? 
Ma i fatti e le loro spiegazioni razionali e scientifiche e storiche ben poco hanno a che vedere con la Fede.... Quanti hanno tentato di conciliare Ragione e Fede? Salvo poi arrendersi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... di ironico ci vedo pochino, *chi l'ha scritta ha forse dimenticato il tempo che ci separa dalla formulazione e dalla scrittura della Bibbia.*
> Che poi la Chiesa sia a tratti incoerente con la società attuale è tutto un altro discorso....


 
Giusy, per la miseria! A dimenticarsi di questo tempo passato non è certo quello che ha scritto la lettera ANZI!!!!!!
Proprio perchè questo se ne rende conto perfettamente, mentre i fanfaroni demagoghi religiosi nicchiano a seconda della convenienza la lettera è oltremodo spassosa: mette in mutande l'ipocrisia di chi pensa di dettare legge oggi con le favolette di l'altroieri, maneggiandole e rimaneggiandole a piacere.
Pensa inoltre a quante modifiche e riscritture di comodo hanno subito certe "sacre" scritture da parte di coloro ai quali alcune parti non facevano comodo o magari volevano strumentalmente sottolineare.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Marì li conoscevo già....
> Credi che una razionalista come me non si ponga domande?
> Ma i fatti e le loro spiegazioni razionali e scientifiche e storiche ben poco hanno a che vedere con la Fede.... Quanti hanno tentato di conciliare Ragione e Fede? Salvo poi arrendersi...


La fede e' un mistero ... o c'e', o non c'e'.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Marì li conoscevo già....
> Credi che una razionalista come me non si ponga domande?
> Ma i fatti e le loro spiegazioni razionali e scientifiche e storiche ben poco hanno a che vedere con la Fede.... *Quanti hanno tentato di conciliare Ragione e Fede? Salvo poi arrendersi*...


E' un controsenso: la fede è il rifiuto a priori della ragione, quindi sono due fattori in antitesi, assolutamente inconciliabili.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La fede e' un mistero* ... o c'e', o non c'e'.


Marì, con questa frase, tipica dei fanfaroni religiosi, hai perso moooooolti punti ai miei occhi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... di ironico ci vedo pochino, chi l'ha scritta ha forse dimenticato il tempo che ci separa dalla formulazione e dalla scrittura della Bibbia.
> Che poi la Chiesa sia a tratti incoerente con la società attuale è tutto un altro discorso....


giusy, è anche  perche si conosce quel tempo che li contesto. sin dall'ottocento i teologi piu' eruditi hanno dimostrato che i vangeli non sono resoconti attendibili di quanto accadde nella realtà di duemila anni prima.
troppo tempo dopo come sai furoni scritti e copiati e ricopiati in un passaparola di generazioni da persone che avevano i loro scopi "religiosi".manco sulla nascita di questo Cristo, ed è solo uno dei mille, si sono riusciti a mettere d accordo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Marì, con questa frase, tipica dei fanfaroni religiosi, hai perso moooooolti punti ai miei occhi!!!!!!!!


Perche'? .. io credo nel Creatore Universale, non credo nelle religioni ... le religioni invece di unire i popoli, le persone, li allontana e ne abbiamo un esempio leggendo i giornali.


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giusy, per la miseria! A dimenticarsi di questo tempo passato non è certo quello che ha scritto la lettera ANZI!!!!!!
> Proprio perchè questo se ne rende conto perfettamente, mentre i fanfaroni demagoghi religiosi nicchiano a seconda della convenienza la lettera è oltremodo spassosa: mette in mutande l'ipocrisia di chi pensa di dettare legge oggi con le favolette di l'altroieri, maneggiandole e rimaneggiandole a piacere.
> Pensa inoltre a quante modifiche e riscritture di comodo hanno subito certe "sacre" scritture da parte di coloro ai quali alcune parti non facevano comodo o magari volevano strumentalmente sottolineare.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' un controsenso: la fede è il rifiuto a priori della ragione, quindi sono due fattori in antitesi, assolutamente inconciliabili.


Certamente, la Chiesa è fatta di uomini, come possiamo pretendere una perfetta coerenza da parte di un uomo?
La storia della Chiesa è piena di prese di posizione e uomini aberranti.
Il punto non è questo: non mi è piaciuta questa lettera perchè troppo semplicistica, superficiale e "facile". Troppo facile riprendere situazioni e costumi di un passato lontanissimo per ridicolizzare il presente. E' come se noi che oggi usiamo la corrente elettrica con normalità ridicolizzassimo i nostri avi che usavano le torce. Insomma, la riflessione sulla Chiesa di oggi dovrebbe essere più profonda e propositiva, alla luce del presente, non del passato.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Marì, con questa frase, tipica dei fanfaroni religiosi, hai perso moooooolti punti ai miei occhi!!!!!!!!


Alce, le questioni di fede non possono essere utilizzate per giudicare una persona. e lo dico da agnostica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Certamente, la Chiesa è fatta di uomini, come possiamo pretendere una perfetta coerenza da parte di un uomo?
> La storia della Chiesa è piena di prese di posizione e uomini aberranti.
> Il punto non è questo: non mi è piaciuta questa lettera perchè troppo semplicistica, superficiale e "facile". Troppo facile riprendere situazioni e costumi di un passato lontanissimo per ridicolizzare il presente. E' come se noi che oggi usiamo la corrente elettrica con normalità ridicolizzassimo i nostri avi che usavano le torce. Insomma, la riflessione sulla Chiesa di oggi dovrebbe essere più profonda e propositiva, alla luce del presente, non del passato.


 
Oh, porca puzzola, ma la lettera ha avuto origine proprio dalla pretesa di un pretonzolo del cavolo di dispensare giudizi OGGI sulla base di un dubbio e stradubbio documento di più di 2000 anni fa!!!!!!!

Se 'sti cazz'e "religiosi" non pretendessero di avere in mano la verità assoluta, dispensando giudizi e disprezzo a convenienza, arrogandosi potere sulla base di parole scritte, riscritte, manipolate e travisate nel corso di secoli senza nessun rispetto per la verità, prendendo in giro le persone più semplici e sprovvedute, approfittando della debolezza e della sofferenza, nessuno andrebbe a fare ironia sulle usanze e le credenze di un popolo antico!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Alce, *le questioni di fede non possono essere utilizzate per giudicare una persona*. e lo dico da agnostica.


Ah, non lo possiamo fare noi agnostici ma lo possono fare i "fedeli"?
Ma valà, dai, Micia, piantiamola col baciapilismo.

La mia espressione con Marì non era certo una critica a lei, ma a certe espressioni altisonanti che i "religiosi" hanno sempre utilizzato a piacimento per pararsi il didietro.
Bei paroloni che nascondono tutto, un bel tempio dove la voce del sacerdote rimbomba come un tuono, il suono di uno strumento possente come un organo, ed ecco che il teatrino per spaventare quei poveracci che si spaccavano la schiena nei campi era pronto. Peccato che ancora oggi molti si lascino trascinare da questi trucchi da circo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, non lo possiamo fare noi agnostici ma lo possono fare i "fedeli"?
> Ma valà, dai, Micia, piantiamola col baciapilismo.
> 
> La mia espressione con Marì non era certo una critica a lei, ma a certe espressioni altisonanti che i *"religiosi"* hanno sempre utilizzato a piacimento per pararsi il didietro.
> Bei paroloni che nascondono tutto, un bel tempio dove la voce del sacerdote rimbomba come un tuono, *il suono di uno strumento possente come un organo*, ed ecco che il teatrino per spaventare quei poveracci che si spaccavano la schiena nei campi era pronto. Peccato che ancora oggi molti si lascino trascinare da questi trucchi da circo.


Che fai, offendi?  ... io non seguo NESSUNA religione, quindi non sono "religiosa" 

Non fanno piu' breccia su di me :ira:


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' un controsenso: la *fede è il rifiuto a priori della ragione*, quindi sono due fattori in antitesi, assolutamente inconciliabili.


 Concordo, anche se la ragione deve essere sempre aperta al dubbio... altrimenti diventa anch'essa una fede.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che fai, offendi?  ... io non seguo NESSUNA religione, quindi non sono "religiosa"
> 
> Non fanno piu' breccia su di me :ira:


Mia adorata, mi guardo bene dal tacciarti di certe schifezze! Io commentavo l'espressione "mistero", purtroppo entrata nell'uso comune a forza di sentir fanfaronate, non certo te, per la quale nutro stima.
Pace?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo, anche se la ragione deve essere sempre aperta al dubbio... altrimenti diventa anch'essa una fede.


La ragione, in quanto tale, si pone a mio avviso in costante dubbio. La ragione è il desiderio di porre domande e trovare risposte, contrariamente alla fede che offre risposte rifiutando le domande.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Certamente, la Chiesa è fatta di uomini, come possiamo pretendere una perfetta coerenza da parte di un uomo?
> La storia della Chiesa è piena di prese di posizione e uomini aberranti.
> Il punto non è questo: non mi è piaciuta questa lettera perchè troppo semplicistica, superficiale e "facile".* Troppo facile riprendere situazioni e costumi di un passato lontanissimo per ridicolizzare il presente. E' come se noi che oggi usiamo la corrente elettrica con normalità* *ridicolizzassimo i nostri avi che usavano le tor*ce. Insomma, la riflessione sulla Chiesa di oggi dovrebbe essere più profonda e propositiva, alla luce del presente, non del passato.


 Non sono d'accordo... un'assurdità è un'assurdità, ieri come oggi. Il paragone tra lampadina e torcia non regge... nessuno potrebbe ironizzare sulla torcia. Anzi, ammiro chi per primo inventò come accendere il fuoco, perchè è grazie a lui che oggi posso usare un pc.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *La ragione, in quanto tale, si pone a mio avviso in costante dubbio*. La ragione è il desiderio di porre domande e trovare risposte, contrariamente alla fede che offre risposte rifiutando le domande.


 Dorebbe essere sempre così, ma spesso non lo è stato. Gli esempi sono numerosi.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, non lo possiamo fare noi agnostici ma lo possono fare i "fedeli"?
> Ma valà, dai, Micia, piantiamola col baciapilismo.
> 
> La mia espressione con Marì non era certo una critica a lei, ma a certe espressioni altisonanti che i "religiosi" hanno sempre utilizzato a piacimento per pararsi il didietro.
> Bei paroloni che nascondono tutto, un bel tempio dove la voce del sacerdote rimbomba come un tuono, il suono di uno strumento possente come un organo, ed ecco che il teatrino per spaventare quei poveracci che si spaccavano la schiena nei campi era pronto. Peccato che ancora oggi molti si lascino trascinare da questi trucchi da circo.


 io sono d'accordo nel merito di quello che dici.

eppero' non baciopilillo nessuno...se chi ha fede ne ha? che  toglie a me o  a te? ma beati loro. o poveri..non so...dipende dai punti di vista

poi se devo contestare la chiesa e le sue scelte e le  non scelte nell'ambito sociale politico etc...allora mi incazzo come iena.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mia adorata, mi guardo bene dal tacciarti di certe schifezze! Io commentavo l'espressione "mistero", purtroppo entrata nell'uso comune a forza di sentir fanfaronate, non certo te, per la quale nutro stima.
> *Pace?*


E me lo chiedi pure?

:cincin:


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo, anche se la ragione deve essere sempre aperta al dubbio... altrimenti diventa anch'essa una fede.


 concordo


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo, anche se la ragione deve essere sempre aperta al dubbio... altrimenti diventa anch'essa una fede.



si.
son d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Io cambierei addirittura la massima... il sonno del dubbio genera mostri  la ragione lasciamola intravedere solamente...


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, non lo possiamo fare noi agnostici ma lo possono fare i "fedeli"?
> Ma valà, dai, Micia, piantiamola col baciapilismo.
> 
> La mia espressione con Marì non era certo una critica a lei, ma a certe espressioni altisonanti che i "religiosi" hanno sempre utilizzato a piacimento per pararsi il didietro.
> Bei paroloni che nascondono tutto, un bel tempio dove la voce del sacerdote rimbomba come un tuono, il suono di uno strumento possente come un organo, ed ecco che il teatrino per spaventare quei poveracci che si spaccavano la schiena nei campi era pronto. Peccato che ancora oggi molti si lascino trascinare da questi trucchi da circo.


 alce, concordo sostanzialmente con le cose che dici ma non comprendo la rabbia esagerata che tiri fuori  ogni volta che si parla di religione


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dorebbe essere sempre così, ma spesso non lo è stato. Gli esempi sono numerosi.


Gli esempi di cui parli sono proprio quelli di coloro che intenzionalmente hanno tentato di fare della ragione una fede. Il solito tentativo di girare la frittata. L'uso strumentale a fini demagogici del sapere è sempre un rifiuto della ragione in nome dell'interesse personale.
C'è poi chi non riesce a vivere senza dogmi ferrei ed inamovibili, chi non accettando una regola religiosa deve per forza trovarne un'altra altrove, e sbagliando in pieno si rivolge alla scienza, sperando di trovare in essa la "certezza".
Le certezze sono degli idioti.

Ne sono assolutamente sicuro


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gli esempi di cui parli sono proprio quelli di coloro che intenzionalmente hanno tentato di fare della ragione una fede. Il solito tentativo di girare la frittata. L'uso strumentale a fini demagogici del sapere è sempre un rifiuto della ragione in nome dell'interesse personale.
> C'è poi chi non riesce a vivere senza dogmi ferrei ed inamovibili, chi non accettando una regola religiosa deve per forza trovarne un'altra altrove, e sbagliando in pieno si rivolge alla scienza, sperando di trovare in essa la "certezza".
> Le certezze sono degli idioti.
> 
> Ne sono assolutamente sicuro


Nell'abito scientifico, il positivismo di fine '800 era francamente ributtante. Poi è arrivato Einstein e ha spalancato le finestre...
Ma non è mai morto... chi per anni osava solo dire che il big-bang non era provato, veniva estromesso da qualunque cattedra. Ora finalmente si stanno aprendo le crepe di questa teoria così amata da scienza e fede. Pare proprio che l'universo possa esistere da sempre e per sempre, e che non ci sia stato nessun inizio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> alce, concordo sostanzialmente con le cose che dici ma non comprendo la rabbia esagerata che tiri fuori ogni volta che si parla di religione


 
Vedi, Minnie, io vedo nelle fedi e nelle cecità religiose, politiche o quant'altro il vero MALE che domina l'esistenza. Provo un profondo dolore ogni volta che vedo in queste espressioni la fondamentale debolezza dell'Uomo, la sua incapacità di ascoltare la voce interiore che lo guida al bene, al giusto, l'istinto che lo trascina nuovamente verso la sua natura più infima.
L'Umanità è molto, molto migliore di quanto le nostre menate sociali, le nostre consuetudini, le nostre leggi morali, i manierismi e le ipocrisie, le "fedi"  gli concedono di essere.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, Minnie, io vedo nelle fedi e nelle cecità religiose, politiche o quant'altro il vero MALE che domina l'esistenza. Provo un profondo dolore ogni volta che vedo in queste espressioni la fondamentale debolezza dell'Uomo, la sua incapacità di ascoltare la voce interiore che lo guida al bene, al giusto, l'istinto che lo trascina nuovamente verso la sua natura più infima.
> *L'Umanità è molto, molto migliore di quanto le nostre menate sociali, le nostre consuetudini, le nostre leggi morali, i manierismi e le ipocrisie, le "fedi" gli concedono di essere*.


 non ne abbiamo le prove ma non lo escluderei


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne abbiamo le prove ma non lo escluderei


 
........ Abbi..... fede!


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Mah.... io non sono dell'opinione che la religione costituisca un abbruttimento della coscienza umana. Credo piuttosto che, come ogni esperienza umana, abbia aspetti positivi e negativi. Ovvio che il fanatismo sia esasperazione, e in quanto tale sia da condannare. Come anche da condannare sia l'uso improprio che molti uomini di Chiesa fanno del loro "potere", poichè si ritengono depositari (concetto alquanto antiquato) dell'unica verità rivelata, e sappiamo che così non è. Non riesco, però, a non pensare alle testimonianze bellissime di chi ha vissuto la propria fede regalandoci esempi di forza morale e trasparenza. Non riesco a non pensare al calore e alla speranza che la fede dà a chi è in difficoltà per diversi motivi. Insomma, abbruttimento c'è laddove c'è ignoranza, mistificazione, e non posso negare che la Chiesa su questo c'abbia marciato e forse ancora ci marcia. Ma la Chiesa è un'istituzione, con i suoi codici, le sue regole, i suoi ministri, i suoi capi, esattamente come un qualsiasi governo. Questo è, forse, da cambiare.... Dal momento che la Chiesa dovrebbe curare la spiritualità e guidare la coscienza. Oggi, mi chiedo, e giro a voi la domanda, la nostra coscienza ha bisogno di essere guidata da altri uomini?


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... io non sono dell'opinione che la religione costituisca un abbruttimento della coscienza umana. Credo piuttosto che, come ogni esperienza umana, abbia aspetti positivi e negativi. Ovvio che il fanatismo sia esasperazione, e in quanto tale sia da condannare. Come anche da condannare sia l'uso improprio che molti uomini di Chiesa fanno del loro "potere", poichè si ritengono depositari (concetto alquanto antiquato) dell'unica verità rivelata, e sappiamo che così non è. Non riesco, però, a non pensare alle testimonianze bellissime di chi ha vissuto la propria fede regalandoci esempi di forza morale e trasparenza. Non riesco a non pensare al calore e alla speranza che la fede dà a chi è in difficoltà per diversi motivi. Insomma, abbruttimento c'è laddove c'è ignoranza, mistificazione, e non posso negare che la Chiesa su questo c'abbia marciato e forse ancora ci marcia. Ma la Chiesa è un'istituzione, con i suoi codici, le sue regole, i suoi ministri, i suoi capi, esattamente come un qualsiasi governo. Questo è, forse, da cambiare.... Dal momento che la Chiesa dovrebbe curare la spiritualità e guidare la coscienza. Oggi, mi chiedo, e giro a voi la domanda, *la nostra coscienza ha bisogno di essere guidata da altri uomini?*


NO, nel modo piu' assuluto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... io non sono dell'opinione che la religione costituisca un abbruttimento della coscienza umana. Credo piuttosto che, come ogni esperienza umana, abbia aspetti positivi e negativi. Ovvio che il fanatismo sia esasperazione, e in quanto tale sia da condannare. Come anche da condannare sia l'uso improprio che molti uomini di Chiesa fanno del loro "potere", poichè si ritengono depositari (concetto alquanto antiquato) dell'unica verità rivelata, e sappiamo che così non è. Non riesco, però, a non pensare alle testimonianze bellissime di chi ha vissuto la propria fede regalandoci esempi di forza morale e trasparenza. Non riesco a non pensare al calore e alla speranza che la fede dà a chi è in difficoltà per diversi motivi. Insomma, abbruttimento c'è laddove c'è ignoranza, mistificazione, e non posso negare che la Chiesa su questo c'abbia marciato e forse ancora ci marcia. Ma la Chiesa è un'istituzione, con i suoi codici, le sue regole, i suoi ministri, i suoi capi, esattamente come un qualsiasi governo. Questo è, forse, da cambiare.... Dal momento che la Chiesa dovrebbe curare la spiritualità e guidare la coscienza. Oggi, mi chiedo, e giro a voi la domanda, *la nostra coscienza ha bisogno di essere guidata da altri uomini?*


 
Bravissima! E' proprio questa la domanda da porsi!!
Sono concorde con te che la storia delle fedi religiose sia costellata di personaggi davvero positivi che tanto bene hanno fatto all'Umanità, ma è proprio sulla sottile differenza tra l'ispirazione e la soggezione che giocano i capi religiosi per farsi propaganda.
La grande figura umana trae ispirazione da un concetto di "bene" espresso da alcuni ambienti, ed ecco che volenti o nolenti diventano promoter di questi ambienti ache quando in essi si perpetrano nefandezze le peggiori immaginabili.
Tornando alla domanda fatidica, ecco che se ce la poniamo con onestà la risposta non può essere che: NO

Questo perchè la nostra coscienza deve già faticosamente fare i conti con le nostre debolezze, farla guidare da altri significa sottometterla pure alle debolezze altrui.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... io non sono dell'opinione che la religione costituisca un abbruttimento della coscienza umana. Credo piuttosto che, come ogni esperienza umana, abbia aspetti positivi e negativi. Ovvio che il fanatismo sia esasperazione, e in quanto tale sia da condannare. Come anche da condannare sia l'uso improprio che molti uomini di Chiesa fanno del loro "potere", poichè si ritengono depositari (concetto alquanto antiquato) dell'unica verità rivelata, e sappiamo che così non è. Non riesco, però, a non pensare alle testimonianze bellissime di chi ha vissuto la propria fede regalandoci esempi di forza morale e trasparenza. Non riesco a non pensare al calore e alla speranza che la fede dà a chi è in difficoltà per diversi motivi. Insomma, abbruttimento c'è laddove c'è ignoranza, mistificazione, e non posso negare che la Chiesa su questo c'abbia marciato e forse ancora ci marcia. Ma la Chiesa è un'istituzione, con i suoi codici, le sue regole, i suoi ministri, i suoi capi, esattamente come un qualsiasi governo. Questo è, forse, da cambiare.... Dal momento che la Chiesa dovrebbe curare la spiritualità e guidare la coscienza. Oggi, mi chiedo, e giro a voi la domanda, *la nostra coscienza ha bisogno di essere guidata da altri uomini*?


 No. Semmai alcuni grandi uomini hanno aiutato all'elevazione delle coscienze. Ma alla fine, la responsabilità è solo nostra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.
> son d'accordo.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Io cambierei addirittura la massima... il sonno del dubbio genera mostri  la ragione lasciamola intravedere solamente...


 Però non siete proprio certi di questo... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non siete proprio certi di questo... :mrgreen:


 al 99%...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> al 99%...


 Certamente ...quasi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, Minnie, io vedo nelle fedi e nelle cecità religiose, politiche o quant'altro il vero MALE che domina l'esistenza. Provo un profondo dolore ogni volta che vedo in queste espressioni la fondamentale debolezza dell'Uomo, la sua incapacità di ascoltare la voce interiore che lo guida al bene, al giusto, l'istinto che lo trascina nuovamente verso la sua natura più infima.
> L'Umanità è molto, molto migliore di quanto le nostre menate sociali, le nostre consuetudini, le nostre leggi morali, i manierismi e le ipocrisie, le "fedi"  gli concedono di essere.



come non essere d'accordo Alce.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... io non sono dell'opinione che la religione costituisca un abbruttimento della coscienza umana. Credo piuttosto che, come ogni esperienza umana, abbia aspetti positivi e negativi. Ovvio che il fanatismo sia esasperazione, e in quanto tale sia da condannare. Come anche da condannare sia l'uso improprio che molti uomini di Chiesa fanno del loro "potere", poichè si ritengono depositari (concetto alquanto antiquato) dell'unica verità rivelata, e sappiamo che così non è. Non riesco, però, a non pensare alle testimonianze bellissime di chi ha vissuto la propria fede regalandoci esempi di forza morale e trasparenza. Non riesco a non pensare al calore e alla speranza che la fede dà a chi è in difficoltà per diversi motivi. Insomma, abbruttimento c'è laddove c'è ignoranza, mistificazione, e non posso negare che la Chiesa su questo c'abbia marciato e forse ancora ci marcia. Ma la Chiesa è un'istituzione, con i suoi codici, le sue regole, i suoi ministri, i suoi capi, esattamente come un qualsiasi governo. Questo è, forse, da cambiare.... Dal momento che la Chiesa dovrebbe curare la spiritualità e guidare la coscienza. Oggi, mi chiedo, e giro a voi la domanda, la nostra coscienza ha bisogno di essere guidata da altri uomini?




Giusy, la mia ha _bisogno ._e per coscienza intendo la mia persona in senso completo._

di _essere alimentata da letture di altre coscienze, di confrontarsi, di migliorare la percezione, di porsi dei dubbi, domande, risposte..di capire il perchè..insomma spacca le balle in continuazione. mi ritrovo a non aver fede e a ricercarla *ovunque.* mi innamoro di tutto cio' che mi parla dellUomo.  Vito Mancuso è solo ultimo in ordine di arrivo. a dir poco MERAVIGLIOSO. e non è un caso che la chiesa lo identichi come il diavolo quasi.


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Il punto è che il sacerdote, colui che ha il compito di guidare le coscienze, per chi ha fede non è un semplice uomo, ma diretta presenza di Gesù tra gli uomini (non sempre, quando dice Messa, confessa e dà i sacramenti...). Qui iniziano i problemi: quanti cattolici dicono di avere fede ma di non credere nel sacerdozio?


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il punto è che il sacerdote, colui che ha il compito di guidare le coscienze, per chi ha fede non è un semplice uomo, ma diretta presenza di Gesù tra gli uomini (non sempre, quando dice Messa, confessa e dà i sacramenti...). Qui iniziano i problemi: quanti cattolici dicono di avere fede ma di non credere nel sacerdozio?


giusy, non so . certo è che la responsabilità di non essere creduti non è  la mia come nemmeno la tua.

che dici tu...magari qualche responsabilità minima minima  eh ...se la potrebbero prendere visto che la loro è stata una scelta spontanea e precisa. 

o nemmeno questo?


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono tutte *domande legittime a cui la Chiesa non può rispondere,* perché come si sa, quando fa comodo, la Bibbia è legge, quando è scomoda, va interpretata


Quoto.
:up:


----------

